# Homemade Food



## pbnjgourmet (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone make homemade food anymore or do most people cook from a box or frozen food?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

pbnjgourmet said:


> Does anyone make homemade food anymore or do most people cook from a box or frozen food?


 
I rarely cook from a box and am exteremly picky about which delis and restaurants we eat at.  All of our meals are made from scratch. A prepared meal for me is using a can of cream of mushroom soup in a recipe.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 20, 2010)

i would say in a given week, 6 out of seven meals are homemade.  The seventh we will usually take in pizza , chinese or maybe eating at my moms ( which is also homemade)...  Maybe once a month we will go out to a restaurant.  Of the 6 meals that are homemade, 3 or 4 of them I make the day we will eat it.  the other 2 or 3 I might prepare on a day that I have more time to cook and prepare, and it is usually something that can be refrigerated or frozen and reheated to be eaten at a later date.  

On the other hand, my kids are more likely to eat frozen, or prepared foods out of the box ( mac an cheese, frozen pizza...).  There are very few things that all 4 of us eat.

larry


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 21, 2010)

The only prepared foods I use are baking mix, cornbread mix, cream soups and bread.

When I started cooking eons ago I used mixes like Hamburger helper until I realized that it was only a box of pasta and a pack of spices.  When I tried making the same kind of dish from scratch, I realized it was really easy and tasted so much better that I never went back.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 21, 2010)

I cook 95% from scratch.  I love to cook and there just are not enough of us to eat it so cooking from a box means that that is just one more meal I don't get to really cook.  Having said that when I realy can't cook my family will used boxed stuff.  Even on days like today when I am working mega hours I can throw something in the crock pot.  Tonight my family is having a roast with fresh green beans,  mushrooms, onions and potatoes with a tomatoe basil salad.   And as I think about the people who live around me I would guess that most of them cook from boxes.  As a matter of fact my neighbor used to order out at least every other day but now that she is in reduced circumstances I haven't seen the pizza guy in ages.  Guess it all depends on how you feel about cooking and what your priorities are.


----------



## lubos (Sep 21, 2010)

I also cook mainly from scratch. I am trying to learn all the various recipes I grew up with. Although some of them are bit on the heavy side, I figured it's better to eat some extra fat than all the various chemicals, coloring and additives that are found in processed foods.

The only exception is pizza. I love frozen pizza. 

By the way, I've been making my own bread for the past few months and it's great. For about 3 dollars I get a loaf twice the size the 5 dollar artisan loaf from the grocery store bakery and it (usually) tastes much better. Kneading bread is something I do after getting home from work while watching TV.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 21, 2010)

Most if not all our meals here are made from scratch...Tastes better  and, in most cases, more healthy(.....Disregard the pork fat and butter  on the healthy side.  )


----------



## Selkie (Sep 21, 2010)

I eat at restaurants about three meals a week, a social activity with family and friends, but when eating at home I prepare most everything from scratch. I do keep frozen prepared food on hand for those few times I'm ill and don't have the strength to spend any time in the kitchen.


----------



## jet (Sep 21, 2010)

lubos said:


> I also cook mainly from scratch. I am trying to learn all the various recipes I grew up with. Although some of them are bit on the heavy side, I figured it's better to eat some extra fat than all the various chemicals, coloring and additives that are found in processed foods.
> 
> The only exception is pizza. I love frozen pizza.
> 
> By the way, I've been making my own bread for the past few months and it's great. For about 3 dollars I get a loaf twice the size the 5 dollar artisan loaf from the grocery store bakery and it (usually) tastes much better. Kneading bread is something I do after getting home from work while watching TV.



A $3 loaf of bread?  That seems awfully expensive.


----------



## lubos (Sep 21, 2010)

jet said:


> A $3 loaf of bread?  That seems awfully expensive.



That was just my best estimate, probably on the higher side. The main cost is yeast which is about a dollar per packet. The flour, I don't know, another dollar. I added the extra dollar as a buffer, to cover things like the bit of oil, milk, salt, etc... But you are right, it's likely less than that.


----------



## DMerry (Sep 21, 2010)

I cook about six dinners a week, mostly from scratch.  I cook because I like working with food, from the planning what I need, to the shopping, to the actual cooking.  We eat at a restaurant once a week because that's fun too.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 21, 2010)

Lubos, you need to get yourself some bulk yeast.  At Sam's Club, you can buy 2 one pound packages for $6-7, and it is also available at health food/natural food stores.

Your cost per loaf will go down to less than a dollar.

I keep mine in the freezer and it lasts for at least a year.


----------



## Matt Kay (Sep 21, 2010)

I cook 95% from scratch unless I'm too sick to cook or I go out.  There are very few man made products that I eat.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 21, 2010)

We have weeks where we eat out too much, 3-4 times.  Then there are weeks where we eat at home more, usually in cooler months.  For some reason even with central a/c I don't feel like cooking much in the summer.

I don't like using canned soups (have you ever seen the list of ingredients?) or other chemical filled packages.  When I cook I try to keep it as real as possible.  With that said, I am not successful 100% of the time LOL!


----------



## Athometrixie (Sep 21, 2010)

Recently I've made the decision to cook everything I eat from scratch. Even pizza. I've perfected a quick homemade pizza that can go from start to finish in about 30 minutes -- less time than what it takes to order. I can do exactly the toppings I want and it is so much better than some corporate preparation or a frozen pretender. 
The last time I went grocery shopping was Aug. 26. I spent $146 and here it is Sept. 21, and I still have plenty of food in the freezer for way more than another week (I'm cooking for one). I may have spent another $20 supplementing fresh milk and fruit during this month. 

I agree -- buy your yeast in bigger containers, even if it's just the jar at the grocery store instead of packets. Yeast can be much, much cheaper than $1 for a packet. That's almost robbery. A 5-lb. bag of flour here is $2.85 at the "pricey" store. That makes a lot of pizza crust, cookies, bread, and is about the price of a loaf of grocery store bread.

There is just something so satisfying about preparing better food for less money and enjoying the process -- not to mention avoiding the unneccessary chemicals and preservatives.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 22, 2010)

pbnjgourmet said:


> Does anyone make homemade food anymore or do most people cook from a box or frozen food?



I too make homemade food nearly every day, but you are asking the question here at the Discuss Cooking community.  All of us are here because we like to do just that.....discuss cooking. If you asked the question of a non food related community, I'm sure your answers would be quite different.

By the way, welcome to DC, I see from your profile you are one of us. Enjoy.


----------



## giginpeppep (Sep 22, 2010)

We don't cook from a box or frozen unless in a very tight time crunch.  We eat dinner every night, no matter what time we get home from work, even if it's midnight.  No matter what I cook, I freeze serving size containers to quickly reheat in the microwave.  I never buy prepackaged meals - they're loaded with things I don't want to feed my family.  I'll make box cakes if they're for giving away or taking to a party; not for my husband.  I'll use canned cream soups as ingredients, but not for eating.  I do not make my own bread - If I didn't work 70 hrs a week, I would.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2010)

i would say that when we cook at home (we eat out or get takeout about 3 times a week on average), 95% of it is *not* from a box or mix.

i would not consider frozen veggies to be part of this, btw. 

in fact, i had to try hard to think of what boxed foods we use. shake-n-bake, pancake mix, bread mixes, canned tuna/clams/salmon, frozen fish sticks, store made ravioli or chicken fingers. that's about it. everything else is from discreet ingredients put together and cooked at home.

in fact, i'm making my own tomato sauce from scratch tomorrow, as well as freezing fresh basil ice cubes, and making my own chili powders.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I rarely cook from a box and am exteremly picky about which delis and restaurants we eat at. All of our meals are made from scratch. A prepared meal for me is using a can of cream of mushroom soup in a recipe.


 
I forgot, I have mixes from King Arthur Flour for: scones, pie crust, herbed bread, pumpernickle bread and pancakes...just for the heck of it and the time crunches in the future.  AND I HATE making pie crust!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 23, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I too make homemade food nearly every day, but you are asking the question here at the Discuss Cooking community.  All of us are here because we like to do just that.....discuss cooking. If you asked the question of a non food related community, I'm sure your answers would be quite different.



I agree. A friend/neighbor who has been a stay-at-home wife for over a year & just had her first child a couple weeks ago came over for lunch a couple months ago. I made a quick saute with fresh eggplant, summer squash, garlic, onion, basil, and chicken. I served it over whole wheat angel hair with parmesan. Her eyes were wide with wonder when she observed "when you said you were cooking lunch, you really meant cooking!" The whole meal took about 15 minutes, 20 maybe, since I was talking a lot along the way, and she was amazed. I've had similar responses from many people who consider cooking anything that requires heat or mixing.

Personally, it depends on the meal. For breakfast I'm about 50/50. Half the time it's cereal or yogurt w/ fruit/nuts/whatever. The other half it's eggs or french toast, with the occasional batch of from-scratch pancakes or waffles. For lunch probably 1/3 sandwiches (though I've just started making my own bread, too) 1/3 leftovers, and 1/3 quick from-scratch salads & meals like the one above. Dinner, mostly from scratch. I typically make dinner in double and refrigerate or freeze the extra for later in the week. 2 or 3 times a month I run out of time & just eat at work (I work in a restaurant) and leave DH to fend for himself and the baby. If I find a coupon/sale deal where I can get prepared foods (toaster waffles & the like) for free or close to it, occasionally we'll pick some up. In the summer I use fresh as much as possible, winter I'm fine with frozen and occasionally canned veggies. When we moved across the country in Feb all we had was an electric skillet for a few weeks. We bought several boxed meals. The few that were left when our stuff arrived are still in the pantry, except the of Kraft Mac 'n Cheese (for some reason I just don't like homemade mac 'n cheese). We just ate the 3rd and last box last week. I only work 25-30 hours a week, and DH works and goes to school full time while I take care of DD, so I feel like cooking him tasty, healthy meals is well within my power & responsibility and often helps the budget. I'm fortunate to have the time.


----------



## Sprout (Sep 23, 2010)

buckytom said:


> in fact, i'm making my own tomato sauce from scratch tomorrow, as well as freezing fresh basil ice cubes, and making my own chili powders.



Fresh basil ice cubes? never though of that. do you then just put them in the pan first & let the water evaporate out before adding other ingredients? I've tried to freeze basil in the past & it started tasting bad before I could use it all. This may be the idea I've been looking for...


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2010)

pbnjgourmet said:


> Does anyone make homemade food anymore or do most people cook from a box or frozen food?



Very interesting first post and question.

For instance, that's like asking members on a golf forum if they only play video golf or if they actually go out and play rounds of golf.

Perhaps you should rephrase your question.  )


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Very interesting first post and question.
> 
> For instance, that's like asking members on a golf forum if they only play video golf or if they actually go out and play rounds of golf.
> 
> Perhaps you should rephrase your question.  )


I don't think it is necessarily a bad question.  Like I tell people when I'm talking to them about DC, we have everything from professional chefs to people who can barely open a can (and that all are welcomed).  

I do a lot of my stuff homemade, but I also do a lot of what I term "half scratch," like adding canned cream of mushroom soup to a meat dish to make sauce. My husband buys taco kits when they are on sale.  I don't like to add taco seasoning to my taco meat, but I save it and add it to other things, such as chicken cooked with canned tomatoes, and served with rice.

Once in awhile I like to have a TV dinner or pot pie for lunch. Sometimes I make macaroni and cheese from scratch, and sometimes I use packaged macaroni and cheese. When we can afford it, we go out now and then.   

I think I'm pretty typical of many of the people here at DC.  I also know that I cook a lot more than most of the people I know personally. But I'm not going to feel weird about grabbing an occasional can of soup or a TV dinner. 

Barbara


----------



## Athometrixie (Sep 23, 2010)

buckytom said:


> in fact, i had to try hard to think of what boxed foods we use. shake-n-bake ...




You can make your own shake and bake for much less than the packets. The packets run about $2.85 here for two bags and the mix.

Here's what I use:
2 cups all purpose flour
2 cups bread crumbs (I used panko for a crispy crunchy)
2 Tablespoons salt (less if you don't want to use a lot of salt)
1 Tablespoon sugar
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. onion powder
2 Tablespoons paprika
2 Tablespoons vegetable oil. (I omit this and put a bit of butter in the baking dish instead).

Mix all this up and put it in a jar with a tight-fitting lid. Use a quarter cup or a few tablespoons  from the mix with your meat in a ziplock bag. Shake it up, bake at 450 F for 25 minutes or until done.

Like I mentioned, instead of mixing the oil into the mix, I will put a sliver of butter on top of each piece of meat just to give it a touch of fat to brown while cooking.

The main thing is to watch to make sure the coating mix doesn't get too browned.

You can add different spices and herbs to your basic mix to match your choice of meat and complement your meal. A pinch of oregano is nice, and rosemary would be nice. You can use a shot of hot salt to kick it up.
Once you make the basic mix, you've got a great base and it will last a long time in the jar in the fridge.

When I buy pork chops, chicken breasts in bulk, I split them into ziplock bags in meal-size portions and freeze. I just thaw them in the same bag, toss in the coating mix, shake it up and it goes straight in the baking dish.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks atho. i think i'll give that a try. i normally don't like a lot of processed food because it always tastes so salty, but i've been addicted to shake-n-bake since childhood. your recipe looks good for a replacement, and i can control the amount of salt as you'd suggested.

sprout, i don't worry about the little bit of extra water when adding the basil ice cubes to a dish. i guess you could melt them and strain seperately if it really matters.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 23, 2010)

I make cilantro cubes.  We only use a tiny bit of cilantro in salsa and it can be hard to find off season around here.  So I use the cubes if I want to make a fresh salsa at other times of the year.  I think this way I never need more than one good sized bunch of cilantro a year but none of it goes to waste.


----------



## Sprout (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Tom & Joe! I think I'll start making fresh herb cubes. I happen to have a large amount of oregano right now, so this is perfect timing!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i've been addicted to shake-n-bake since childhood.



BuckyT, I would not eat pork chops no way no how when I was young.  My Mom would make me eat 5 small bites and even that was torture....Then she got a sample of this new product (yes, shake and bake) and I never looked back.  Funny thing is, I will eat them any way except WITH S&B now!


----------



## Matt Kay (Sep 24, 2010)

Athometrixie said:


> You can make your own shake and bake for much less than the packets. The packets run about $2.85 here for two bags and the mix.



I replicate several mixes as well and keep them sealed up in the cupboard.  I don't like all the salt and unidentifiable ingredients in products like taco seasoning.

Write the recipe down and tape it to the inside of a small tupperware.  Fill it up with you homemade mix and seal it.  It'll last you for quite awhile if you make a large batch and you won't ever forget where you put the recipe.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a couple of the "Make-a-Mix" cookbooks (can't remember the author offhand). There are recipes in them for all kinds of mixes, including baking mix (like Bisquik), cake mixes, taco seasoning, dry salad dressing mixes, as well as meat mixes, butter balls (you freeze them to make white sauce), etc.  When my daughter was little, I made some of the cake mixes and divided them into small Ziploc bags for her to use with her little baking set.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2010)

Things that make you go, Hmmmm...

Reading this thread reminds me of a Food Network show called "Semi Homemade".


----------



## jet (Sep 25, 2010)

jet said:


> A $3 loaf of bread?  That seems awfully expensive.



I was curious, so I checked some prices at the store and did some calculations.  A loaf of sandwich bread costs me $0.898 (excluding utility costs).


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think I'm capable of making food 100% from scratch.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I don't think I'm capable of making food 100% from scratch.




Carl Sagan agrees with you.  No one is.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, andy.

you reminded me of an old far side comic...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 27, 2010)

99 percent of my meals are made from scratch.  My advice, learn the flavors of various herbs and spices.  Learn to make the mother sauces.  Try to deconstruct flavors in restaurant foods you like, and then learn to duplicate them at home.  When you do these things, and when you learn techniques from the great cooks on this site, you are well on the way to eating more flavorful, more satisfying, and more nutritious food than you will ever get from pre-processed, or boxed meals. 

To me, there are few things more satisfying than giving my best to my family and/or friends.  And when I cook for them, I know they are getting the best food that I can give them, and often it's better food tan they will find in any restaurant in my little town.  For instance, restaurants can't roast a turkey between two beds of glowing charcoal, with fresh sticks of maple sitting on top of the coals, cooked to a perfect temperature of 155, then taken off and let sit for 20 minutes before carving.  And they can't economically afford to provide the sides that I include in that meal.  And, I can tailor my food to the likes of those who are going to eat it, usually on an individual basis.

I'm not bragging, for anyone, or nearly anyone can cook like I cook.  It just takes a little practice.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 27, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i would say that when we cook at home (we eat out or get takeout about 3 times a week on average), 95% of it is *not* from a box or mix.
> 
> i would not consider frozen veggies to be part of this, btw.
> 
> ...



BT!  Whadaya mean pancake mix!  I gave you the recipe for a perfect pancake batter.  Just mix up the dry ingredients ahead of time.  Double, or tripple, or multiply all ingredients by whatever multiplier you like.  Put in a large, airtight container, and take out a cup or so when you need it, add an egg, milk, and a little cooking oil.  In fact, I made the mix before and added powdered egg and dry milk.  Then, when I went camping, I only had to add water and oil.  And if you add oil ahead of time, it's like Bisquick, and you only need to add water.

Basic recipe of dry ingredients:
1 cup flour
2 tbs sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbs baking powder.

If you triple the recipe:
3 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 cup baking powder

See how easy that is.  Even someone from Joisey can do it.

Wait.  That wasn't me that made that Joisey remark.  That was someone else who took over my body.  Yeh.  That's it.  I was taken over by an evil spirit. Hey. G.W., watch out for snowballs commin' at ya from east by southeast.  I here that B.T. stores 'em in his freezer.

Seeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, gw. i haven't made your pancakes in a while. i think i'll make them this weekend.

dw is the one who uses the box mix. 

that's my story and i'm stickin' to it. 


btw, INCOMING!!!!


----------



## Mel! (Sep 27, 2010)

pbnjgourmet said:


> Does anyone make homemade food anymore or do most people cook from a box or frozen food?


 
I think a lot of people who visit this site make homemade food, including me. I do buy some things from a box, when the packaging looks particularly attractive, but I make a lot of things myself too.

Mel


----------



## Matt Kay (Oct 1, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> BT!  Whadaya mean pancake mix!  I gave you the recipe for a perfect pancake batter.  Just mix up the dry ingredients ahead of time.  Double, or tripple, or multiply all ingredients by whatever multiplier you like.  Put in a large, airtight container, and take out a cup or so when you need it, add an egg, milk, and a little cooking oil.  In fact, I made the mix before and added powdered egg and dry milk.  Then, when I went camping, I only had to add water and oil.  And if you add oil ahead of time, it's like Bisquick, and you only need to add water.
> 
> Basic recipe of dry ingredients:
> 1 cup flour
> ...



Don't perpetuate the "Joisey" stereotype.  We all know that only New Yawkahs sound like that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2010)

Matt Kay said:


> Don't perpetuate the "Joisey" stereotype.  We all know that only New Yawkahs sound like that.



A long time ago, in a far away place (Millington, Tenessey), I had a great friend from New Jersey.  We often went horseback riding together, and did many other things as sailors training at the same Navy Base.  It was from him that I learned to pronounce the town, New Joisey, honest.  Now I say it only to Bucky, and only in fun.  I respect the town because of the people I know from there (only two people, but hey, 100% of the people I've met from there were great friends).  I also sometimes pronounce my own home town of Sault Ste. Marie (pronounced sue saint marie) as salt-stee-marie, just to poke a little fun at my yooper friends.  So, please don't take offense at my off-beat humor.  It's meant to put smiles on faces, not insult the natives.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Linux (Oct 1, 2010)

At home we always have foodles we can pillage at any time, but it's not been unknown for one of us to return to our brasserie and grab something already made for next day. But phooey - I just love takeaways! After a long day at work, who wants to cook again? Especially after a 12 hour slog? Getting an Indian or Chinese takeaway delivered to the door is just wonderful. Then fill the dishwasher and put me hoofs up.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2010)

Matt Kay said:


> Don't perpetuate the "Joisey" stereotype. We all know that only New Yawkahs sound like that.


 

how you dooin? 



lol, actually jersey has two or three distinct accents, from a brooklyn-ese style (from so many new yawkuhs moving to the burbs over the past 50 years, including my family), a south jersey/philly/delaware accent -where the "o" is rounded kinda funny, to the very non-descript east coast accent which happens to be the most common.

i have the latter for the most part, but i do let out an all too natural "how you dooin'?" every once in a while that would make robert deniro proud.

ok, back on topic.

linux, we're big on take aways as well. hmm, actually, it would be better described as take away from an otherwise sit down, tableclothed restaurant. and of course chinsese take outs, which aren't as well appointed, lol. i wish we had good indian by us.

at one time, when dw was thinking of going back to work, i looked into getting a (semi?) private chef because we were eating out and getting take out far too often, and it is showing up on my gut. it probably wouldn't have been much more expensive, either. 

but then dw lied down for a while, and the feeling of going to work went away, lol. (man, she's gonna kill me for that one...)

now i'm on this forsaken midnight shift for good, so it's giving us much more time to cook, from scratch-ish, at home.

goodweed's pancakes, lemon beurre blanc from fresh butter garnished with window garden parsley, and fra diavolos from my garden tomatoes, basil, and chiles aside, i still want my shake-n-bake now and then. 

i will be attempting my first grilling/dipping sauce from scratch tomorrow, so wish me luck. it'll be a pomegranate/chipotle/mango based sauce.

if it works out as imagined, i'll post a recipe.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 2, 2010)

bakechef said:


> When I cook I try to keep it as real as possible.  With that said, I am not successful 100% of the time LOL!



 I buy ingredients, not food!!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 2, 2010)

I cook all my food. I may use a frozen ingredient (peas or chopped spinach) or canned items (tomatoes), I may buy a loaf of bread at the bakery, but I avoid premade and processed food. #1 I like to cook #2 I want to be in control of the salt and fat and sugar that goes into my food. 

If, for example,  I want a pizza and don't feel like making it myself, I go out to a pizzeria where it is fresh and really good.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2010)

I just can't resist.  Quoted from BT; "but then dw lied down for a while, and the feeling of going to work went away, lol. (man, she's gonna kill me for that one...)"

Man, you are in soooooo much trouble.  Hope you're confortable in the dog house.  In the words of that great, great song, sung so well by George Thoroughgood, "...Move all the little dogs, cause the mean ole dog's movin' in." 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bakechef (Oct 2, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> I buy ingredients, not food!!



That's right!

When people tell me that they don't like store brand products, I find out that they eat mostly processed foods, when you buy ingredients and cook for yourself, it makes much less difference!


----------



## Matt Kay (Oct 2, 2010)

buckytom said:


> how you dooin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're preaching to the choir.    Mine is the latter as well.  The only time it gets really thick is when I'm fired up about something.




> i will be attempting my first grilling/dipping sauce from scratch tomorrow, so wish me luck. it'll be a pomegranate/chipotle/mango based sauce.
> 
> if it works out as imagined, i'll post a recipe.


That sounds awesome.  I love the spicy/sweet thing.  You have my attention.


----------

